# WinCC flexible, Schaltfläche in Bildbaustein funktioniert (manchmal) nicht



## mh-werner (13 Januar 2010)

Ich hatte kürzlich folgendes Problem: Ein Bildbaustein enthält mehrere Schaltflächen. Diese bearbeiten mit SetzeBit/RücksetzeBit Felder einer Struktur, die wieder auf eine entsprechende Datenstruktur in der CPU zugreift. Dieser Baustein wird insgesamt 4x im Projekt verwendet und hat anfangs auch überall funktioniert. Als König Kunde dann einige Basteleien später vor der Anlage stand, funktionierten 2 Bildbausteine wie vorgesehen, bei 2 anderen hatten jeweils 2 Schaltflächen keine Reaktion, was man auch mit der Step7-Variablentabelle beobachten konnte. Mit der konnte ich dann auch meine Bits setzen und wieder löschen. Test in PLC-Sim brachte das gleiche Ergebnis. Bildbaustein löschen und neu einfügen half nichts, auch nicht mit "temporäre Dateien löschen". Beim Generieren gab es aber auch keine Fehlermeldungen.
Die (vorläufige ?) Lösung war folgendes Vorgehen: 
- Bildbausteine und Datenstruktur löschen
- Temporäre Dateien löschen und dann
- *Alles* neu generieren
- Bausteine und Strukturen wieder einfügen und neu verknüpfen
- Generieren
> es funktioniert zur Zeit.

Ich freue mich jetzt darauf, nach jeder kleinen Änderung immer wieder das ganze Programm testen zu dürfen, einschließlich der Funktionen, die erstmal 2 Stunden Vorbereitung benötigen, damit dabei auch nix kapputt geht. 
Ich bin jetzt außerdem glücklich darüber, meinem Kunden sagen zu können: "Ja, ich weiß auch nicht, ob das nächste Woche noch funktioniert, aber Du wolltest ja ausdücklich diese Geräte haben" und der S...-Support sieht in diesem Verhalten seiner Produkte auch kein Problem, weil es funktioniert ja erst einmal wieder.   
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man WinCC flexible eingermaßen betriebssicher bekommt? Warten auf Version 2025 SP9 HF97? Die Alternative, "was Ordentliches" zu nehmen, hab ich zumindest in diesem Fall nicht.


----------



## Paule (13 Januar 2010)

mh-werner schrieb:


> funktionierten 2 Bildbausteine wie vorgesehen, bei 2 anderen hatten jeweils 2 Schaltflächen keine Reaktion


Dieses Phänomen hatte ich auch schon wenn ich mehrere Schaltflächen markierte und dann, durch die Markierung bedingt, gleichzeitig an diesen Schaltflächen eine bestimmte Eigenschaft änderte.
Allerdings ist mir das bei der Version 2008 nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## mh-werner (13 Januar 2010)

An den betroffenen Bildbausteinen hatte ich schon länger nichts mehr geändert. Weder im Baustein selbst noch bei der Verwendung im Projekt. Die betroffenen Bilder hatte ich getestet undals fertig betrachtet und inzwischen an ganz anderen Sachen weitergewerkelt.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Januar 2010)

Ich kenn das Problem auch und hab auch keine andere Lösung hierfür.
Mir ist nur eines aufgefallen:
Wenn ich zwischendurch Speichern und Optimieren mache, dann kommt es seltener vor.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

